# Adult eyes only



## Albinoboidsetc (Aug 4, 2010)

Barry White playing, candles lit, fresh water, rats thawing, is there anything more romantic?










(please excuse the poopy on the glass, female Dums are messy during breeding season and I was not about to interrupt them to clean it off)

Sorry, I just got back from a bird breeders meeting and am in a goofy mood, I spent all day with 15 women and only one other guy listening to stories of menopause and lady farts.


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 4, 2010)

awwwww snake love. nothing more cuddly...


----------



## LadyGreek (Aug 4, 2010)

NICE!!!! LOL @ Lady Farts!!!


----------



## Isa (Aug 4, 2010)

So cute! Love is in the airrr...


----------



## terryo (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't know a thing about snakes. Are they mating? They're beautiful...whatever they're doing.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 4, 2010)

U know I had to look, but I thought snakes could only sense vibratiions, not actually hear?


----------



## galvinkaos (Aug 4, 2010)

My son said they are missing a red velvet pillow. That is creepy that a 14 year old said that.

Dawna


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (Aug 4, 2010)

terryo said:


> I don't know a thing about snakes. Are they mating? They're beautiful...whatever they're doing.



Yup, hopefully making worms 



galvinkaos said:


> My son said they are missing a red velvet pillow. That is creepy that a 14 year old said that.
> 
> Dawna



Your son is awesome, although that would scare me to hear that from a childs mouth lol


----------



## Floof (Aug 4, 2010)

Woohoo, Dum babies!  Gorgeous snakes, as usual. Fingers crossed for lots of little wormy babies!


----------



## Missy (Aug 5, 2010)

Cool pic, and I work with all men and hear and smell men farts all night and after a 24 hour shift they have bad B.O. too, LOL.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 5, 2010)

So women don't fart or stink?


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (Aug 5, 2010)

dmmj said:


> So women don't fart or stink?



Some women don't, but they all live in the land of unicorns, leprechauns, and faeries.


----------

